# Another Ike FAIL ...



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Ikie, Ikie, Ikie ... Part two.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

:spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LMAO!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hahaha!!! Don't feel bad Jason, we had a dog do the exact same thing in _trial_ no less!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL! Love Ike


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

:rofl:

I love it when a plan comes together!!!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think I ever posted this here. This is "Ike FAIL, Part One"






Stay tuned for more ... and I'm sure we will have plenty more to come!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love Ike!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Ike! You keep things fun and interesting that's for sure!!!

What was he running at anyways? Looks like a pole (for back tieing?) or something?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Send out marker...usually there is a ball hanging, Ike didn't get rewarded at least!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, we have never used poles like that before - usually it's a place marker (rubber pad) with the reward on it. Interesting.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike: "Dad, at least I got a voraus!"
Me: "No, not even close."


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Jason, Oh my you and Ike got me LMAO.... Hope all is well!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I love Ike!!


i agree!!!!:wub:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

:spittingcoffee: :spittingcoffee: :spittingcoffee: 
oh Ike


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Funny stuff... both videos were great.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Love it. Poor Ike, lol. Those were great videos. I like the dead run, best, though. ZOOOM, gone, lol!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. Ike is always happy to entertain!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahhh LOVE it!!! Particularly since they both look like things that Madix would do...enthusiastically!!  :wub: Ike!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I laughed out loud for real  That was hilarious


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Jason L said:


> Thanks. Ike is always happy to entertain!


Where do you train? I visited the one in Dallas off of Northwest Hwy, but if there's one closer, that would be awesome.

Cool videos!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Your reactions are priceless!!


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Both videos are too funny! Ike :wub::wub:


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

My Candy was great at showing me up. We had guest trainers at our club and we were doing recalls - I did Candys recall and she went straight into the kitchen area. Ike - you are priceless.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

:rofl: I needed a good laugh this morning, Ike is adorable!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I feel better about my training now........


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wayne, glad to be of service! That's what Ikie and I are here for! "Don't feel bad about training. At least your dog didn't pull 'an Ike'!" 

Josie, that's where Ike and I go on Tuesday night. I must have missed you when you visited. Sometime if I end up doing a lot of the helper (decoy) work that night I then forget to introduce myself to visitors and new people. Sorry about that. Let me know if you want to come out again.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it! That's what is so "fun" about training dogs - the things their brains come up with. In beginning agility yesterday, Minka had her first course with little numbered orange cones to show the order of the obstacles. Minka usually tears thru everything but the first run she had to investigate every cone before doing the obstacle. Oh my!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Dottie has some spectacular fails in agility too but she will kill me if I ever dare put it on the internet! 

Ike the dumbdumb doesn't care.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together!!!!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: can't stop laughing!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Need more fail videos of Ike!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love that your videos show how challenging (and funny) this 'dog training' can be.

And the importance of a great sense of humor! :wild:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

*ELOL - Eternal Laugh Out Loud*



Jason L said:


> Dottie has some spectacular fails in agility too but she will kill me if I ever dare put it on the internet!
> 
> Ike the dumbdumb doesn't care.


Stop you must stop! My face hurts from smiling so much! Wish there was a "laughing too hard" smiley face!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is one of my favorite 'failure' videos. Check out the weavepoles dog and handler! Good to turn up the volume to hear me!!! 





 
And this was all in front of a crowd!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I seriously need to watch these videos of you guys when I have an off day training... lol. Makes me feel just a tad better.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

HAHAHA! That's awesome..."now pay attention!". But you have a great sense of humor about it :thumbup:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hehe Elisabeth and Lynn P have already called me out on the "pay attention" line


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the Ike videos  Thanks for the laugh, I needed that!

MaggieRoseLee......love the "Or not!" shout, classic


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

MRL, that's a great video. Classic!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Jason L said:


> Wayne, glad to be of service! That's what Ikie and I are here for! "Don't feel bad about training. At least your dog didn't pull 'an Ike'!"
> 
> Josie, that's where Ike and I go on Tuesday night. I must have missed you when you visited. Sometime if I end up doing a lot of the helper (decoy) work that night I then forget to introduce myself to visitors and new people. Sorry about that. Let me know if you want to come out again.


 
We were there in Jan, you might remember my little 2 year old boy running across the field wanting to chase the dogs.. 

Next time we go, we'll look for you and Ike!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh okay now I remember! I think at one point your boy tried to pick up a ball on the ground before the dog gets it and we all went: "No! Careful!!!"  

I'll look for you guys next time.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lin said:


> I laughed out loud for real  That was hilarious


 
OMG, ME TOO!! My husband was like whats so dang funny!!!! IKE IS!!! He is GENIUS!! <3 I love him!!!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Yesterday I went and looked at all of Ikes vids. He is s funny!!! Please keep posting more. Hes just a huge playful puppy but you can also see how intelligent he is!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks 

Ikie is ... err ... different.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Thats what we say about our rescue Neko. Hubby always calls him "special" as in special needs:wild: Hes different, hes the only GSD Ive seen 
who doesnt care for tennis balls but loves to catch his wiggly giggly ball, he also got so into water play in the back trying to kill the hose doing it and managed to get hose in about 15 different pieces and broke the sprinkler on top of it
:wub: Ikes antics. I really liked the Ikes dumb tricks too:laugh:


----------

